# Grooming Learning Curve



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I can empathize with you right now, as I am trying to keep my four month old as well behaved about grooming as the breeder had him. He is not my first poodle, however I do realize that I want to establish good habits (for both of us) NOW. I have been breaking it up. One day I will dremmel his nails, another clip the feet, another day clip the face and tail, then a bath, followed by some scissoring. Combing and brushing I do while watching TV. I have found that it is easiest to do the head/face by setting the basic lines and then working from there. I'm sure the books will help you out, but I like going from the outer corner of the eye to the ear. Make sure you make both sides match. After you set the basic line , you can always comb and scissor the scraggly hairs. As for the top knot, you will have to decide what look your are going for. And, don't worry, it always grows back!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I think you did a great job. I tend to clip the body shorter so I don't have to worry so much about tangles, but I think what you did looks better. It is a matter of personal preference. The muzzle looks very good. I think you have a talent for grooming.


----------



## deemarie03 (Jul 7, 2014)

Minipoo:

Thanks! I'm on my way to going shorter on his body, but I'm taking is slow, afraid I'll make it too short, even though I know it will grow out again - HA! I used a 7/8" blade today, but in anticipation of his coat change I know I'll need to keep it a bit shorter. How short do you clip your mini?


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Both with my mpoo Merlin and my PWD Phoenix I use a 4F on the body. On a poodle a long topknot and ears makes up for the short body hair. You can also give him bracelets to further offset the short body hair.

A #3F (1/2") or #4F (3/8") blade without an attached comb gives a nice short coat. I just put a coat on the dog in cold weather.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

If you are using a good moisturizing shampoo and conditioner or conditioner spray don't worry about drying out the skin. I bathe my dogs weekly. They sleep in my bed


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

He looks great! You are doing a fine job. As others have said some of this is personal preference. If you make a mistake you will also find you can fix it pretty quickly. Their hair grows fast!


----------



## deemarie03 (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks Catherine! So tell me, do I need thinning shears too? It's too early to tell what Jaxon's adult coat will be like, but what do you use them for? Pardon my ignorance here, but I'm clueless...

I'm glad you've been to Skaneateles! I keep thinking I'd like to get back to check out the boutique, I'll be there are some neat poodle stuff there.


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

I used a 5f this summer but last weekend I used the 3 since I plan to let her grow out a little for winter. She suffers with heat to I doubt she'll need a lot of coat to be comfortable. She is just starting into coat change and the shorter the better for as long as possible I think.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

What a pretty dog..velvety comes to mind!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Very nice job!! The legs look great!

I use a #5 blade on the body during the summer which is short but not bald LOL. During the winter I use a slightly longer comb attachment which would take it down to I guess a #3. 

Pushkin's legs are scissored but I tend to use the clippers on Pippin as her legs are always kept shorter.

They're both 'mare's about having front legs and feet done!! Peanut butter on the grooming table arm works well :biggrin:

Push has a floppy TK so he always looks kind of a beatnik but Pippin's is thicker and stands up more and is way more versatile. She's had it short, long, different shape round her face... not always intentional!!! LOL... IT GROWS BACK!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

deemarie03 said:


> Thanks Catherine! So tell me, do I need thinning shears too? It's too early to tell what Jaxon's adult coat will be like, but what do you use them for? Pardon my ignorance here, but I'm clueless...
> 
> I'm glad you've been to Skaneateles! I keep thinking I'd like to get back to check out the boutique, I'll be there are some neat poodle stuff there.


There is a thread about thinning shears on the PF with a reference to a Youtube demonstration.

http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/13692-how-do-i-use-these-thinners.html

PS - What's funny is that I googled "Poodle grooming thinning shears Youtube" and after looking at a few urls that popped up, I saw the above reference to the PF and ended up back here. This forum is really a great source of information. I should have just searched the forum first.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I got the thinners to fix a mistake and also to be able to blend the long hair of Lily's headfall and mane onto her body.


----------



## deemarie03 (Jul 7, 2014)

RunChanter, thanks so much! I am having so much fun grooming his coat. It will be interesting to see how the color changes as time goes on. I was not prepared for how this little boy has stolen my heart. Poodles are the best!


----------



## MollyDog (Jun 29, 2014)

I've been doing reasonably well with my novice grooming efforts, but today I broke down and took her to the groomers at Petsmart for a nail dremel and feet shave. The lady was very gentle and sweet with Molly which made me happy, but dangit she made it look so easy! Molly sat on the table like an angel for her - no resistance at all, for the 40 minutes the procedure took. This is in stark contrast to what she does with me. Maybe I'll have to try the peanut butter-on-the-grooming arm trick...


----------



## deemarie03 (Jul 7, 2014)

Molly Dog, I'm curious how much they charged for the feet trim? That's the hardest thing for me too. I even made a loop to keep his head up so he's wouldn't be able to get near his feet while I worked, but nope. He strained and pushed and still got in the way and I don't dare tighten the loop any more. The other day at Petsmart, I walked by the groomers window (I always like to see what they're doing but I try to look as nonchalant as I can - Ha!) and they had an e-collar on one of the dogs. The lady said it helps to keep the dog from biting, if they're prone to it. Hmmmm, I wondered if that would work with Jaxon. But the dog wearing the e-collar was holding his head up high as pretty as you please so it worked out fine, so I doubt it would work for Jaxon.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I think one of the differences between professional groomers and owners grooming is the level of calm control over the situation that professionals project. Let's face we are nervous about hurting our babies in a way that a professional with their experience is not. Our dogs will sense that and I think that makes them nervous too. Also we are probably slower than most professionals, so they get antsy being on the table so long. I work to make sure that I only start grooming when I feel fresh and have time to help Lily relax and give pets & treats for good behavior and break time too.


----------



## deemarie03 (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm sure you are right Catherine, thanks for reminding us about this. Our dogs are very sensitive to our emotions and energy.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

deemarie03 said:


> Molly Dog, I'm curious how much they charged for the feet trim? That's the hardest thing for me too. I even made a loop to keep his head up so he's wouldn't be able to get near his feet while I worked, but nope. He strained and pushed and still got in the way and I don't dare tighten the loop any more. The other day at Petsmart, I walked by the groomers window (I always like to see what they're doing but I try to look as nonchalant as I can - Ha!) and they had an e-collar on one of the dogs. The lady said it helps to keep the dog from biting, if they're prone to it. Hmmmm, I wondered if that would work with Jaxon. But the dog wearing the e-collar was holding his head up high as pretty as you please so it worked out fine, so I doubt it would work for Jaxon.




My groomer showed me a technique that she sometimes uses for working on the feet, and I have started using it when shaving Axels feet and it has made all the difference. 

I can now get a nice clean shave on his feet while he lies on his side. What I do is have him lie on his side and then settle him. If he tries to get up, I hold his lower legs-the ones closest to the table (front and back) until he settles again. Then continue working on the feet. Since he is still a puppy I also give him short breaks between each foot. Works like a charm!


----------



## deemarie03 (Jul 7, 2014)

Axeldog, I will try your method! I have not yet put Jaxon on his side for grooming but I've read it's good for him to get used to it, so maybe this will do the trick! Thanks!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I lay my dogs on their side for drying after a bath, ear cleaning and feet and nail trimming. It takes a while before they will do that. Sometimes they fall asleep and start snoring. I work on one side, then use food to turn them around so I can work on the other side.

When they are puppies, I would put them in my lap and use a cordless dremel on their nails, isolating one paw at a time. I would do it around 10 o'clock at night when they were really tired. Grooming tired dogs is very helpful.

When they are on the grooming table, I use the grooming noose for puppies when I have to use two hands, as in shaving the feet or face. Once they get use to grooming, the grooming arm and noose gets stored away. Then they stand, sit, or lay on the table and sleep.

I have an older dog with mobility issues. I ask her to sit and stand only after I have groomed her as much as possible laying down. I can shave her face while she lays on her belly. I just need to sit in a chair instead of standing.


----------



## MollyDog (Jun 29, 2014)

The Petsmart ladies had to look up the charge for just feet, and the only thing they could find on their price list was face and feet... For $15!!! I can't guarantee that this wasn't an error, but I gladly paid it. My only regret was that I'd already done her face (with moderate success), and there wasn't much left to do there. I felt the feet alone were worth that price. I paid an extra $12 for dremeling of all the nails - also very worth it while I'm still learning. Molly is a standard and her nails and feet were both way longer than they should have been. The groomer took 40+ minutes to finish the job.

In some ways, i'm thinking this might give me MORE confidence next time, since I now know that Molly is fully capable of sitting still like a big girl when she really has no choice. I just have to figure out how not to be a softy when I do it. With me she still feels it is a choice.

When she returned the dog to me, the groomer said with some awe in her voice, "I LOVE her. I would be thrilled to give her a full groom someday". She may get the chance the next time I'm feeling overwhelmed. :act-up:


----------



## deemarie03 (Jul 7, 2014)

Mollydog:

What a testament to you that the groomer loved Molly so much! Maybe she just needs to know you expect the same thing as the groomer  I'm curious how Jaxon would do with a professional groomer, maybe I should give it a try.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

deemarie03 said:


> Mollydog:
> 
> What a testament to you that the groomer loved Molly so much! Maybe she just needs to know you expect the same thing as the groomer  I'm curious how Jaxon would do with a professional groomer, maybe I should give it a try.


I have been grooming my own dogs for about 10 years, which included 1 mpoo and 3 Portuguese Water Dogs. One could say I have saved a whole lot of money but I have decided grooming is my hobby and therefore have bought a grooming table, a dog tub with walk-up ramp, and assorted grooming equipment. So it is hard to say how much I saved. A fun time for me is looking at dog magazines.

Still I plan to look for a groomer this winter. My reason is I want a backup in case something happens and I cannot groom my dogs, and I would like to take my time in the search. A couple of years ago I had neck surgery.and could not groom my dogs. Lucky for me a friend who grooms came over and groomed my dogs using my equipment. She and I are both getting older, so I don't think I should consider her my backup anymore.

For people just starting out, it is good for you to alternate with a professional. It will help you learn and also get the dog use to other people handling him. So it is also good for the dog.


----------



## deemarie03 (Jul 7, 2014)

Minipoo, that's a good idea, something to think about. So now this brings up the question, "how do find a good groomer?" Please share what you are looking for and how you will know when you've found it. Thanks!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

When I go look for a groomer, I will want to "test the waters" first by asking for a partial groom. For a poodle, you could ask for face, feet, and tail (FFT). For something like this, I would expect to have my dog back in a couple of hours.

One thing I do not like is to have my dog placed in a cage where she sits there all day waiting for her turn. So if a groomer says, drop the dog off at 8 am and pick her up at 5 pm, then that would not be the one for me.

Other questions to ask is how they are with puppies or nervous dogs. My dog is 4 years and has only been groomed by me. I tried using my HV dryer on her and scared her so much she shook. Now I just use a hand dryer. So I will bring up that with the groomer. Perhaps I could do the wash and the groomer could do the clipping. That is an issue I will have to work out.

So for me, how long they need to groom the dog, if they know how to groom the poodle or PWD (had experience), and how they treat young and nervous dogs (who do not bite) would be things I would talk over with the groomer.

Last concern would be pricing. If there are 2 groomers I like, I would go with the cheapest. But since I would not be using the groomer all the time, price is the least of my concerns.


----------



## deemarie03 (Jul 7, 2014)

Minipoo:
Thanks for the info, that is very helpful. I would not have thought about how long the dog would need to wait for his turn! I wouldn't want Jaxon to sit there for hours either! Better yet, I'd love to be able to sit and watch him being groomed so I could learn! I'm sure you'll find just the right one for your PWD's! Blessings to you!


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

I do Raven's feet with her laying on the floor between my legs. She is really good about the clippers on her body but she so squirmy about face and feet it's much easier on the floor.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

I started grooming my two TPOOs about 6months ago. The first time it took me 3 hours for each dog. This last time, it took about 1.5 hours per dog. I use an F4 (3/8 inch) on the bodies. I may order a 1/2 inch blade for this winter. I also love the curved scissors for trimming the top-knot and tail. So much easier to get a pleasing shape. I usually do both girls' feet and faces on one day and then bathe, blow dry, and clip one dog on the next two days. Keeps ME from getting so tired! In between groomings, they get a bath and a trim of face/feet/tail/santi-area.


----------



## deemarie03 (Jul 7, 2014)

Raven's Mom, thanks for another idea to try. Jaxon isn't so much squirmy as the fact that he likes to "eat" the nail dust, if that makes sense! I can sometimes place my left hand in such a way to keep him from getting his nose near the dremel and the dust settles on my hand which he will then lick! Crazy dog! Anyway, I think that for at time my husband will need to help by keeping him distracted while he learns not to like the dremel.


----------



## lawsjl (Dec 24, 2012)

*He's so gorgeous!*

My goodness Donna he has certainly grown leaps and bounds. He is stunning, as is his trim. I think you did a wonderful job. There is for sure a learning curve but you seem to have the swoop just perfect! 

I can picture him trying to get to the clippers to lick at them...silly little bugger. Seems like he doesn't mind the dremmel too..lunch!! Much easier than clipping his toes I am sure. That was always a struggle. Remember to be the boss when he's in the spa. Don't let him dictate what's to be done. You have to be the one in charge and follow through with what you start. If not he will know how to get things to stop and be double trouble!!! 

Hugs to the family and blessings to all.
Jaxon is really a site, very handsome for sure!!

Lisa


----------



## deemarie03 (Jul 7, 2014)

Lisa:
Thanks so much. When I look at him, all I see is my mistakes, but I appreciate your kind words. This afternoon Stan kept him distracted for me with treats so that I could really get in there and do his front paws. Tomorrow we will do the rear paws and what a difference it makes to his overall look.

We are enjoying him so very much! His coat is beginning to change, the adult hair is coming in further up his back from the top of the tail where it all started. It looks like it will be springy and very nice. He and Garrett love to play together, and it warms my heart to see it.

Blessings, Donna


----------



## deemarie03 (Jul 7, 2014)

janet6567: You've really gotten faster grooming your two! I am sometimes tempted to want another poodle, but twice the grooming makes me think twice. You're brave to do them yourself, and an inspiration!


----------

